# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  BioGarden CLA ananas + chrom

## Nie zarejestrowany

Nowy preparat na odchudzanie firmy biogarden z chromem i ananasem.
Czy ktoś używał? Ja stosowałam tej firmy błonnik, według mnie super działanie. Może skuszę się i na ten, zastanowię się, ale poproszę o opinie.

Skład:
CLA (sprzężony kwas linolowy) 1200 mg
Proszek ananasowy 120 mg
Chrom nieorganiczny 4 ug

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo w porządku, w ogóle ta firma ma stosunkowo dużo rzeczy na odchudzanie, w miarę dobrych cenach. Te CLA mają bardzo dobry skład bo dołożyli do nich chrom, który pomaga jak się ma upodobania cukrowe, tak jak ja  :Smile: . Ja stosuję też ich błonnik. 
Tylko te opakowanie mogliby zmienić, mi się nie podoba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobre, pomagają jak dołożyłam je do mojej diety, tylko tabletki dość duże. Ale pewnie gdyby były mniejsze to skład byłby słabszy i działanie. Da się przełknąć.

----------


## Spektakularna

Działaja bardzo fajnie, ale .. trzeba ruszyc pupę z kanapy. Tabletki nie załatwiaja sprawy za nas, ak czegoś nie zrobimy to efekty nie będą spektakularne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ćwiczenia to podstawa, tabletki to tylko dodatek. Ja używałam też ich błonnik, był doskonały bo nie chciało mi się po nim jeść.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lubię ich firmę, bo ma takie naturalne rzeczy. CLA nie próbowałam, ale ich błonnik tak i byłam bardzo zadowolona. Może skuszę się i na to, bo to chyba jakaś nowość?

----------


## hannnka

Ja CLA wcześniej już brałam, ale firmy, teraz kupiłam ich bo taniej. Działają tak samo, nie widzę różnicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak super, ale z tej fimy lepsza wersja Błonnik z Ananasem i Chromem Kosztuje 20-25 zł ( 100 tabletek). Po 2 tabletki przed 3 głownymi posiłkami ( 1/2h)

----------

